# Trio of Cigars.......



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are a few Cigars for you all to enjoy, comments as always welcomed!
1. Cocobolo with chrome hardware, CA finish....
2. Two-tone Desert Ironwood with satin nickle hardware, CA finish....
3. Pink acrylic with black titanium hardware....

















Thanks for taking the time to look at my work! 
Best Wishes
Mark


----------



## JohnU (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice set of Cigars.   My favorite is the Cocobolo.  Great finish and photo also.  I recently sold a pen just like your last one.  A woman bought it for her husband who loves to have pens different from everyone else.  Nice work!


----------



## Manny (Mar 15, 2009)

*nice*

Nice finish and excellent choice of blanks.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 15, 2009)

Gorgous pens Mark . Your finish is always outstanding .


----------



## talbot (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful pens Mark, as always.
Superb finish.
regards, Bill


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful set of pens Mark ! Cocobolo is the prize winner . I still don't understand how you manage to wrap them with glass . :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 15, 2009)

Your pens are always awesome Mark.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 15, 2009)

Great looking pens.  Very nice finish.


----------



## woody350ep (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, that is an amazing finish.  Those pens match very well to the cigars, which are my favorites anyhow.  VERY nice job.


----------



## Sabaharr (Mar 15, 2009)

I just tried my first BLO/CA finish last night. It shines, but nothing like those. I guess 6 coats wasn't enough.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 15, 2009)

the cocobolo is wonderful


----------



## VisExp (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark, a few more and I think you'll get the hang of that finish :wink: :biggrin:

The cocobolo looks stunning!


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark, they all look great,
but the Cocobolo is amazing!!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice pens.  Love them.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark!!
All look really good,but the first pen is my pick of the bunch.


----------



## LouisQC (Mar 15, 2009)

Great pens. I wish I could manage the CA finish like you do. The wood pens are awesome!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2009)

Sabaharr said:


> I just tried my first BLO/CA finish last night. It shines, but nothing like those. I guess 6 coats wasn't enough.



Stephen I use 4-6 coats normally, never more than 6!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark

You nailed them all. Very nice fit and finish. I like your shape on the cigar. I was asking about shapes awhile ago and yours is what I am after. I will try to copy this shape. I too like the cocobolo the best. The color is deep and the CA is well done. You did a great job on the photography also. Are you useing a photo tent??  If so what is your set up???  Thanks for showing.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Mar 15, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> Mark, they all look great,
> but the Cocobolo is amazing!!


 

Johnny nailed it, Mark!  Amazing is the word! :highfive:


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark, those are really beautiful! My favorite is the Cocobolo too.

Dale


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 15, 2009)

Gorgeous Trio. Nice work.


----------



## Nick (Mar 15, 2009)

Stunning photos and pens


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful pens Mark.  I always pictured you dancing through the highlands with a pink pen!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful materials, finishes and photos - great work, Mark! Thanks for sharing them with us. I agree with the general consensus - the cocobolo is the standout in a winning group.


----------



## mitchm (Mar 15, 2009)

Excellent trio Mark, the Cocobolo is absolutely stunning!


----------



## louisbry (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful pens, Mark.  I need to take photo lessons from you!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Beautiful pens Mark.  I always pictured you dancing through the highlands with a pink pen!



Jeff that was for a customer honest! :embarrassed:


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Mark
> Are you useing a photo tent??  If so what is your set up???  Thanks for showing.



John no light tent, these were taken on a grey colored card on the outside step of my workshop, no science involved!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark I love the Cocobolo Cigar the Iron wood and the acrylic are top notch but the wood in the first one just hooked me like a fish, The finish is outstanding on all 3. It's always a pleasure to see your work


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not a giant fan of Cigar pens but you sure make them look great.  My favorite is the Cocobolo and your finish is top notch!

John


----------



## skiprat (Mar 15, 2009)

Mmmmmmm..............nice-ish pens Mark.
Pity about the finish though. But don't worry, you'll get there if you keep practicing:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JBeck (Mar 15, 2009)

Those are some great pens.  I have not seen a cocobolo with that beautiful of a grain pattern before, but I must admit I am a beginner.

John


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful Mark. 

I love Desert Ironwood.  I had a georgeous piece that I made a pen for my dad with the first xmas we had the lathe.  Wasn't as nice as yours but he loved it.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 16, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Mmmmmmm..............nice-ish pens Mark.
> Pity about the finish though. But don't worry, you'll get there if you keep practicing:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I am doing the best I can big boy, honest! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mark, it is always a pleasure to see your pens.  You set the bar very high when it comes to finishes!!!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow -- great work.  The finishes on those first two are really outstanding.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 17, 2009)

I LOVE the first two.  The wood is great.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 17, 2009)

Beauties!!  All of them.  Very nice fit and finish!!


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice Cigars Mark. I like them all. Great finish.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome, just plain awesome.  And that finish, well , there is nothing more to say that hasn't been said.


----------



## wickford (Mar 17, 2009)

Great pens Mark!!

I am always amazed with your finishes!  Perfect!!!  How do you get them so even and shiney?


----------



## dntrost (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark the cocobolo is stunning great job on all three but really like the finish and look of the cocobolo


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark,
The cocobolo finish is fantastic!

What process do you use to apply the ca?

Nick


----------



## RichAldrich (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark:  Where did you get the pink blank?  I have not seen that one before.                                       The Coco pens are outstanding.

Rich


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 23, 2009)

Mark, Great Pens!!! Great finishes!!!  I do a CA finish and have tried a BLO/CA finish.  I have had no luck on the BOL/CA.  Without giving up National secretes how do you do your finish?


----------



## jyreene (Mar 23, 2009)

That finish looks amazing.  How does it feel in the hand?


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 26, 2009)

Mark,
Beautiful finish on those pens.  Outstanding work as usual.


----------



## punkinn (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow Mark, those are stunning - one of the best finishes I've seen, particularly on that cocobolo.   Exquisite!!  Great job, man!  

Slainte mhath!


----------



## arjudy (Mar 27, 2009)

Absolutely fantabulous finish on those.:biggrin:


----------

